# I'm a Canadian... hey



## Baldricks-Bullet (23 Feb 2007)

I pretend to be Canadian...

Nothing wrong with that (although the Yanks are a bit dubious). See, there's this US/CAN bus that goes from somewhere in Brussels to NATO HQ where I (Denmark) go for 4 day meeting twice a year. I stay with the US/CAN contingent. So this bus leaves every morning... half empty... My mates (collegues) leave and I have to take a taxi behind it because I'm not US/CAN.

So the Yanks taught me to say "hey" all the time and pretend to be Canadian. (Have to admit that I don't know when to say "hey" I just put it in a few times here and there). Which worked for a while, but last time I was hoiked off the bus by the big fat Belgique bus driver... 3 times... with my tail between my legs. To get into taxi and follow.

So questions:
SHOULD I BE PROUD TO BE CANADIAN (even though the embassy might not agree I am)
WHEN DO I SAY "HEY"
SHOULD I GO TO HEAVEN FOR TRYING TO REDUCE CARBON EMISSIONS
SHOULD I GO TO HELL FOR TRYING TO GET SOMETHING FOR FREE AT YOUR TAXPAYERS EXPENSE.

Have a nice day! Hey!


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> I pretend to be Canadian...
> 
> Nothing wrong with that (although the Yanks are a bit dubious). See, there's this US/CAN bus that goes from somewhere in Brussels to NATO HQ where I (Denmark) go for 4 day meeting twice a year. I stay with the US/CAN contingent. So this bus leaves every morning... half empty... My mates (collegues) leave and I have to take a taxi behind it because I'm not US/CAN.
> 
> ...



Try dropping the "h" - as in: Have a nice day, eh!  Good luck getting on the bus, eh!  Taxi's are expensive, eh?  The bus is already paid for, eh!


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (23 Feb 2007)

Ah... see... I knew I'd get some help... Thanks -eh!

(and another little Q: will singing the lumberjack song get me on the bus... or kicked off, eh?)


----------



## karl28 (23 Feb 2007)

Funny how those crazy wonderfull Americans even manage to mix up our accent its   actually pronounced eh not hey  but  as for when to say eh it will just come naturally .    A few other things about Canadians you might like to make note of  when pretending to be a Canadian on the bus   
                    1/ I don't travel by dogsled 
                    2/a loonie is a dollar not a relative 
                    3/ I live in the the second largest country in the world  
                    4/ winter only last one season not all year round 
                     5/ I live in a house not an igloo 
                     6/ (also one of my fav) I don't know cousin john in Saskatoon 
                     7/ Parliment buildings are not made of ice 
                     8/The maple leaf is our national symbol 
                     9/ and Canadians  are the best hockey players in the world 
                     10/ also when ordering poutine in Quebec and you have a lovely french female waitress please don't ask for a large order of poutan (not sure on spelling ) but apparently they are two very very different things  ( I was a victim of a practical joke from one of my best friends on that one ) 
                   Hopefully you will see these as a good laugh  Cheers


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> (and another little Q: will singing the lumberjack song get me on the bus... or kicked off, eh?)



Depends who is on the bus, how good your singing voice is, and what you look like in your Momma's Bra, eh!!


----------



## Justacivvy (23 Feb 2007)

We have better beers and our timmies are way better than that "american coffee" brand


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (23 Feb 2007)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Funny how those crazy wonderfull Americans even manage to mix up our accent its   actually pronounced eh not hey  but  as for when to say eh it will just come naturally .    A few other things about Canadians you might like to make note of  when pretending to be a Canadian on the bus
> 1/ I don't travel by dogsled
> 2/a loonie is a dollar not a relative
> 3/ I live in the the second largest country in the world
> ...



That's a major help... Thanks     I'm gonna have to get me one of those Ice hockey shirts... Should I pick a particular team?

I also thought I'd like to stand out as a Canadian on the bus by shouting "Mine!" now and again, to see if the Yanks hit the deck.   (Thumbs up to Ottawa).

Best Regards,- Chris


----------



## tree hugger (23 Feb 2007)

Toronto Maple Leafs if you want to look cool/intelligent.

Montreal Canadians if you don't.


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Feb 2007)

The use of "eh" almost always comes at the end of of sentence.
-"Nice day, eh?"
-"Toronto Mapple Leafs suck hockey pucks up their noses, eh."
-"Hillier could kick his ass, eh."
-What about this shirt, eh?"

It's usually a confirmatory experession like "Wouldn't you agree?" or "Don't you know". In this sense, "eh" has the power to turn any sentence into a question.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (23 Feb 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> The use of "eh" almost always comes at the end of of sentence.
> -"Nice day, eh?"
> -"Toronto Mapple Leafs suck hockey pucks up their noses, eh."
> -"Hillier could kick his ***, eh."
> ...



Got it!... so...like

If I'm down the pub and say E=mC^2, then I'll be met by silence. But if I go E=mC^2 eh? I can expect a thrilling debate on the geometrical theory of gravitation and an explanation of 
the anomalous perihelion precession of Mercury!  Brilliant...

And if I go "Montreal Canadians" I'll get a punch in the gob. But if I go "Montreal Canadians, eh?" then I'll get a chorus of "Yeah... idiots...eh?"

So... and this is the crunch...  ARE YOU GONNA LET ME ON THE BUS! EH?


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> So... and this is the crunch...  ARE YOU GONNA LET ME ON THE BUS! EH?



Yes, this is how it is properly used, it lets the person you are talking to know that you are looking for a response of some kind. Even if it is a simple sign of agreement.


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> So... and this is the crunch...  ARE YOU GONNA LET ME ON THE BUS! EH?



But don't forget to wave around your Tim Horton's travel mug, eh.


----------



## niner domestic (23 Feb 2007)

I don't know Baldrick, I just can't let you innocently go around saying "eh" without realizing that Canucks in the east are the ones that tend to use that phrase.  Now out here in the glorious, expansive, breathtakingly beautiful western provinces and northern territories, we tend to say, "you betcha" as opposed to the plain eastern "eh".  "You betcha" can be used in a much more colourful way than the generic "eh".  

For example, 

"You betcha I can kick your arse from Grand Prairie to Toon Town."
"So, the Oilers are going to win the cup this year, You betcha."
The Liberals are going to get their butts kicked again, You betcha."


Note the lack of a passive voice that's seen when using the question mark, eh?  You betcha those easterners couldn't make up their minds to save a sailor on payday from Molly Jolly.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Feb 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Toronto Maple Leafs if you want to look cool/intelligent.
> 
> Montreal Canadians if you don't.



ah...other way around.  

But a good stand by is the Team Canada jersey


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Feb 2007)

Oh, and if you want to encourage a buddy and motivate them, you gotta use the term "give'r"

"Waddya mean you can't get the cap off the beer? Come right onto'er and give'r!"
"Just give'r the gas and get goin' eh!"

And finally, the best research you could do on Canadianism...would be to thoroughly preruse www.RickMercer.com and link to the Mercer Report and watch his rants.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Feb 2007)

Tips to becoming Canadian:

1.  Use eh at the end of just about every sentence.  Once in a while, throw in a "there eh."  

2.  Words with an "ou" sound become "oo" -- noo doot aboot it eh.

3.  Apologize for everything.

3.  Team Canada hockey jersey.

4.  Roots ballcap.

5.  Tim Horton's travel mug.

6.  Learn how to say 'Saskatchewan.'  Say it often.  Tell people you're from Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.  Tell them it's kitty-cornered to Nunavut.


Practice the above until perfection.  Once you've mastered them, you'll get on the bus no problem.  Not because the driver will think you're Canadian, but you'll be so hyper-Canadian he'll just assume you're an American faking it there eh.


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Feb 2007)

A few more hints,

When commenting on the weather, try "cold anuff ferya, eh?" or  "hot ..." or "wet ...," but never "nice anuff ferya, eh?" because nice weather is unknown in the Great White North.

Try tossing in lines like "he's got more tongue than a mounties' boot" or "he lies like a carpet." In both case eh is optional.

Once you get comfortable with the language, you can attempt regionalism like "side by each," which at the very least will make lesser beings shift their seats.

If an American asks you what Canadians do in the summer, it is permissable to reply that "that day we play baseball."


----------



## exspy (23 Feb 2007)

Baldricks,

To help you blend in I suggest you never, ever again refer to hockey as "ice hockey".  I've heard this term from other Europeans I've met (usually Brits) who, after having attended a game, will state "I've just been to an ice hockey match".  There is and will only ever be one kind of hockey, unless you're attending a prestigious, private girls school in Rosedale or Westmount.

Now, repeat after me;

The good old hockey game,
It's the best game you can name,
and the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!

With appropriate respect to Stompin' Tom C.....eh!


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Feb 2007)

I read a great book called "How to be Canadian". It can be found in the RCD RP's room in the shacks. Simply brilliant though, definitely a must for all good, try hard Canadians.
look it up, its by the Fergusan brothers. 
(sorry about incorrect spelling, i blame drinking)


----------



## William Webb Ellis (23 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> That's a major help... Thanks     I'm gonna have to get me one of those Ice hockey shirts... Should I pick a particular team?
> 
> I also thought I'd like to stand out as a Canadian on the bus by shouting "Mine!" now and again, to see if the Yanks hit the deck.   (Thumbs up to Ottawa).
> 
> Best Regards,- Chris



It's hockey you don't need to add the ice part we all know what you mean.......if you are talking about the game played by women it's Field Hockey!!!


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Feb 2007)

As someone who plays hockey (or field hockey) lets keep the female stuff to a minimum. Its a tough, non stop game played by men in hot countries...Do you wanna fight?


----------



## Munxcub (23 Feb 2007)

Oh, and don't forget that Lacrosse (the stuff played outside, not the box version played like floor hockey with lacrosse sticks...) was our national sport long before hockey was, and is also far superior. You can't beat a good yard sale, eh! (if there's any field lacrosse players around you should get that, unless it was just a term we used on my team in Saskatchewan)


----------



## TN2IC (23 Feb 2007)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Funny how those crazy wonderfull Americans even manage to mix up our accent its   actually pronounced eh not hey  but  as for when to say eh it will just come naturally.



We must send him to the Rock. That will fix him right up.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (23 Feb 2007)

ah yes, I forgot the southern hempshire plays it as well.....I retract......

Still I am not sure if you seem too many of these donnybrooks on the grass  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1-25s4uwFQ   

Take a look at this it is pure Canadiana....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZWxErEbQkY


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Feb 2007)

Down here we just hit each other with sticks. As my ribs can attest, a hockey stick (field hockey for you Canucks) breaks ribs easily and happily. Field hockey is a genuinly good game and is quite tough. None of that weak bastard armour you guys wear either, just t-shirt and shorts. Bring it on MoFo's!


----------



## William Webb Ellis (23 Feb 2007)

"do you want to fight"..."bring it on Mo Fo's"

Hale my man, don't take if personally....it's just taking the p*ss.


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Feb 2007)

haha, i take my hockey very seriously...ok, thats not at all true. I'm just wanting to fight someone and picking with someone a few thousand km's away seems like a good idea right now! I'm only joshing around.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (23 Feb 2007)

Yeah, I know that.........

I still take the p*ss from via email with some footie players who I played with in another life.....


----------



## orange.paint (23 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> We must send him to the Rock. That will fix him right up.



Speak really fast,cut words(IE like the welsh)drop all T's in your languageand replace with dis and dat.

"ow's she gettin awn der bye,dis da bus to get where i'se goin?"

I actually got told to slow down my speech in class today,as no one understood what the heck I was getting on with.Everyone here says I talk real fast however when I got home they make fun of how I pronounce words now and speak slowly.

And no not everyone on the east coast uses EH.I mostly heard it in Ontario actually.Not in Newfoundland at all,or New Brunswick....

Speaking of which theres a language to learn.You'll get on the bus for sure.

"ahhhh...yes I to go sitting a cote de la bon homme for to talking dan's the bus."

They'll let you on.


----------



## karl28 (23 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet 

Hey man  trust me you cant go wrong with cheering for the Montreal Canadians  they have more Stanly cups than any other team and they where the last Canadian team to win cup an there doing better than the leafs in the standings right now .   Just got to NHL.com and check out over all leagues standings   Trust me go for the HABS   cheers man 


TN2IC  

Hey I know what you mean by sending them to the rock  half my family is from there  man oh man the accents  LOL


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Feb 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which theres a language to learn.You'll get on the bus for sure.
> 
> "ahhhh...yes I to go sitting a cote de la bon homme for to talking dan's the bus."
> 
> They'll let you on.



Oh man, I miss that Acadian French! The best is the people that speak English with a French accent, but not French at all, and the reverse...the speakers of French with an English accent, but not English at all!


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Feb 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Speak really fast,cut words(IE like the welsh)drop all T's in your languageand replace with dis and dat.
> 
> "ow's she gettin awn der bye,dis da bus to get where i'se goin?"
> 
> ...



Ahhh, good ol' NB Frenglish!!! Ou Franglais...depending on your first language.

The two being different because one is English with french words or phrases intergected at the most odd times. The other is Francais avec les mots d'anglais pour la accentuation of excitement!

 ;D


----------



## Loachman (23 Feb 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Tips to becoming Canadian:
> 
> 1.  Use eh at the end of just about every sentence.  Once in a while, throw in a "there eh."
> 
> ...



I fail on all accounts - but I've got a card to prove what I am.


----------



## JesseWZ (23 Feb 2007)

I say eh once and awhile. Not after every sentence surely but it's definatly an imporant part of my Vocabulary, and I am from Winnipeg. Land of Ice and Snow.


----------



## warspite (23 Feb 2007)

I normally don't use eh excessively... unless I'm explaining something... or ranting.... or drunk  :blotto: .


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Feb 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> or drunk  :blotto: .


Thought you were 17   oh Waite, I'm only 16  > lol


----------



## nowhere_man (23 Feb 2007)

Of course you could just go onto the bus while singing Barrets Privateer's while drinking an Alexander Keith's, Then no one can say your not a true Canadian well east coaster anyways.  :cheers:


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Feb 2007)

nowhere_man said:
			
		

> Of course you could just go onto the bus while singing Barrets Privateer's while drinking an Alexander Keith's, Then no one can say your not a true Canadian well east coaster anyways.  :cheers:



"Oh the year was 1778, how I wish I was in Sherbrook nooooow"


----------



## niner domestic (23 Feb 2007)

I think he'd also have to learn....SOCIABLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! to really get away with the ruse.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Feb 2007)

Oh the year was seventeen seventy eight 
How wish I was in Sherbrooke now! 
A letter of marque came from the King 
To the scummiest vessel I've ever seen 

(Chorus)
    God Damn them all! I was told 
    We'd cruise the seas for American gold 
    We'd fire no guns, shed no tears 
    Now I'm a broken man on a Halifax pier 
    The last of Barrett's privateers. 

Oh Elcid Barrett cried the town, 
How wish I was in Sherbrooke now! 
For twenty brave men, all fishermen, who 
Would make for him the Antelope's crew, 

    chorus 

The Antelope sloop was a sickening sight. 
She'd a list to port and her sails in rags, 
And a cook in the scuppers with staggers and jags. 

On the King's birthday we put to sea. 
We were ninety-one days to Montego bay, 
Pumping like madmen all the way. 

On the ninety-sixth day we sailed again. 
When a bloody great Yankee hove in sight 
With our cracked four-pounders we made to fight. 

The Yankee lay low down with gold. 
She was broad and fat and loose in stays, 
But to catch her took the Antelope two whole days. 

At length we lay two cables away. 
Our cracked four-pounders made an awful din, 
But with one fat ball the Yank stove us in. 

The Antelope shook and pitched on her side. 
Barrett was smashed like a bowl of eggs, 
And the maintruck carried off both me legs. 

So here I lay in my twenty-third year. 
It's been six years since we sailed away, 
And I just made Halifax yesterday. 

I like the Irish Decendants version heard here: http://www.ledwell.ca/irishdescendants/music/BarretPrivateers.mp3 (excerpt only)


----------



## Armymedic (23 Feb 2007)

BTW...

We are the worlds largest nation. Since the USSR broke up.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Feb 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> BTW...
> 
> We are the worlds largest nation. Since the USSR broke up.



Interesting SMMT a quick search on google produces this list, http://www.cftech.com/BrainBank/GEOGRAPHY/LargeNations.html.


 Nation Area sq km sq mi
1 Russian Federation  178075400  6591100
2  Canada  9971500  3848900


----------



## orange.paint (23 Feb 2007)

Prior to its dissolution in 1991, the Soviet Union had an area of 22,402,200 km².


----------



## orange.paint (24 Feb 2007)

Here is some different Canadian dialects to pratice.Even got MP3 files.

Enjoy by'

http://web.ku.edu/idea/northamerica/canada/newfoundland/newfoundland.htm


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (24 Feb 2007)

Got it !... Bound to get on the bus now, eh? got my travel mug... hockey puck and shirt... I'll flash him my passport and say good enough ferya, put your foot to the floor and giv'er.

But this'll be the edge... I'll photocopy the front of a Canadian passport and tape it onto mine... 

Cheers for all the help,-   Chris


----------



## rosco (24 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet 

It must have become apparent that you must figure out what type of "Canadian" you are trying to impersonate...
...more specifically where in Canada your faux personality calls home.
I would recommend being from the west "wet" coast.
The dialect is a mix of all the above advice with a stiff dose of "California surfer"

Example
Q - Dude... you catch the hockey game?
A - Yup... brutal eh?

Note the blatant use of "Dude"... also acceptable are the words "Man" and "Bro"... don't forget your "ehs" though

Also be sure to get some Cdn flags for your luggage.
All good Canadian impersonators do this. Even folks with southern drawls


----------



## Armymedic (24 Feb 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Interesting SMMT a quick search on google produces this list, http://www.cftech.com/BrainBank/GEOGRAPHY/LargeNations.html.
> Nation Area sq km sq mi
> 1 Russian Federation  178075400  6591100
> 2  Canada  9971500  3848900



I stand corrected.


----------



## niner domestic (24 Feb 2007)

I think if he really wants to be considered a canuck (in additional to the above suggestions), he'll have to have had his luggage lost by Air Canuck at least 10 times, been stuck in a parking lot err traffic jam on the 401 (or trying to get on Hwy 20 in Montreal), of course he'll have to eat cod cheeks or bumgut (depending on whether he wants to be an easterner or a northerner - west coaster is more the yogurt and granola trial by fire), he needs at least 3 tourist pics of him standing in front of either the Wawa Goose, the Sudbury Nickle, the Vegreville Pysanka or the Haines Junction Muffin, he has to have his first sugar high from too much maple sugar fudge/candy/syrup, he has to have at least one dead animal's body part hanging in either his home/cottage or car, he needs to be able to say, "rrrrrollll up the rrrrrrim", and know what it means, he has to know the difference between a mosquito and blackfly and have the scars to prove he did a summer at band camp and got his bites, he has to have proof of at least one May two four weekend in a provincial park (scars from blackflies are additional proof), and finally he has to have either read a Farely Mowat or Margaret Atwood novel.  (oh and he has to be able to hum Hockey Night in Canada's old theme)


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Feb 2007)

I guess I don't qualify, niner....my tacky tourist picture is in front of the St Paul UFO Landing Pad and Info Centre.


----------



## warspite (24 Feb 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Thought you were 17   oh Waite, I'm only 16  > lol


No rest for the wicked  :evil:


----------



## niner domestic (24 Feb 2007)

Kat: get thee front and centre with the requsite big 32 grin to a Canadian tacky tourist site before we revoke your canuckness.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Feb 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> "Oh the year was 1778, how I wish I was in Sherbrook nooooow"




Oh NOOOOO you didn't...


Oh, the year was 1778, HOW I WISH I WAS IN SHERBROOKE NOW!
A letter of marque come from the king,
To the scummiest vessel I'd ever seen,

CHORUS:
God damn them all!
I was told we'd cruise the seas for American gold
We'd fire no guns-shed no tears
Now I'm a broken man on a Halifax pier
The last of Barrett's Privateers.

Oh, Elcid Barrett cried the town, HOW I WISH I WAS . . .
For twenty brave men all fishermen who
would make for him the Antelope's crew

(chorus)

The Antelope sloop was a sickening sight,
She'd a list to the port and and her sails in rags
And the cook in scuppers with the staggers and the jags

(chorus)

On the King's birthday we put to sea,
We were 91 days to Montego Bay
Pumping like madmen all the way

(chorus)

On the 96th day we sailed again,
When a bloody great Yankee hove in sight
With our cracked four pounders we made to fight

(chorus)

The Yankee lay low down with gold,
She was broad and fat and loose in the stays
But to catch her took the Antelope two whole days

(chorus)

Then at length we stood two cables away,
Our cracked four pounders made an awful din
But with one fat ball the Yank stove us in

(chorus)

The Antelope shook and pitched on her side,
Barrett was smashed like a bowl of eggs
And the Maintruck carried off both me legs

(chorus)

So here I lay in my 23rd year,
It's been 6 years since we sailed away
And I just made Halifax yesterday

(chorus)


http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/r/rogersstan15735/barrettsprivateers424977.html


Meaning to it all..

http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/~jacktar/barretts.html


For your and my enjoyment... those who like it... like it a lot.
http://www.keiths-fans.ca/multimedia.html


----------



## gaspasser (24 Feb 2007)

Stop it!  Stop it!     stop it!


you're bringing back waaayy too many blurred memories of the Split. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The Best Keith's ads were with Angus!  Idiot for getting arrested!


----------



## TN2IC (24 Feb 2007)

Spilly Pants....


LMAO...


----------



## gaspasser (24 Feb 2007)

NEVER.....!!!  Blasphemy...I'd lick it off the floor...waste of good beer.. :crybaby:


aaannd..to get back on topic here.  BB, has any of this helped?  hopefully the Belgique driver doesn't know the difference?!!  

......................silly drivers...


----------



## CdnArtyWife (24 Feb 2007)

That's alcohol abuse!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Feb 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.



:cheers:


----------



## TN2IC (24 Feb 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ......................silly drivers...



Here here... those silly silly little bugger drivers.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Feb 2007)

Hey TN2IC I posted the lyrics to Barrett's Privateers one page back ;D


----------



## TN2IC (24 Feb 2007)

Dang you my Sapper Pal... Oh well.. mine has links.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Feb 2007)




----------



## TN2IC (24 Feb 2007)

Okay I am done...

I"ll just sit here and watch my comrade in arms.


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

BTW, not all of us west coasters are dope smoking, hemp wearing, mushroom hallucinating, tree hugging, yoghurt eating, long haired, sandal wearing hippy friends of Jesus freaks - some of us are rather more uptight, little fingie waving, tea drinking, year round golf playing, English accent speaking, school uniform wearing, cricketeering, SNOBS.  And yes, a liberal use of "dude" and "eh" often in the same phrase or sentence, is part of our vocabulary.  Unless of course you're from Hong, ooops, Vancouver...

MM


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Feb 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> BTW, not all of us west coasters are dope smoking, hemp wearing, mushroom hallucinating, tree hugging, yoghurt eating, long haired, sandal wearing hippy friends of Jesus freaks - some of us are rather more uptight, little fingie waving, tea drinking, year round golf playing, English accent speaking, school uniform wearing, cricketeering, SNOBS.  And yes, a liberal use of "dude" and "eh" often in the same phrase or sentence, is part of our vocabulary.  Unless of course you're from Hong, ooops, Vancouver...
> 
> MM



What he said.

Only, I'm a "Northerner".


Roy - from Terrace, BC


----------



## niner domestic (24 Feb 2007)

Bah, you're all southerners...

and from where I come from, you're all pretty much easterners too...LOL


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Bah, you're all southerners...
> 
> and from where I come from, you're all pretty much easterners too...LOL



I'm trying to remember how much farther north Yellowknife is of Whitehorse ?

MM


----------



## niner domestic (24 Feb 2007)

hahaha, I'm not from Whitehorse...lol

Yellowknife is at  62 degrees27'05.75"N 114 degrees 23'44.13"W

Where I'm from is at 63 degrees N and 135 W...approx


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Feb 2007)

You can't go much farther West on the mainland from my home town without getting your hat wet.


----------



## GAP (24 Feb 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> hahaha, I'm not from Whitehorse...lol
> 
> Yellowknife is at  62 degrees27'05.75"N 114 degrees 23'44.13"W
> 
> Where I'm from is at 63 degrees N and 135 W...approx



Uh....isn't that smack dab in the middle of the growth stunt area?


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

OK 9D - you almost win, but this Westerner still lived up there.  Then became a flatlander, then finally an Islander.  The North does grow on you - unlike the GTA for instance, which grows on you too - like foot fungus.  >

MM


----------



## Trooper Hale (25 Feb 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> hahaha, I'm not from Whitehorse...lol
> 
> Yellowknife is at  62 degrees27'05.75"N 114 degrees 23'44.13"W
> 
> Where I'm from is at 63 degrees N and 135 W...approx



All I'm reading from that is that your so far north that you have to use a latitude and longitude to find it!
Thanks for that Alexander Keith's link too, ah how i miss the sweet taste of Keith's.
I'm a Victorian, Queenslanders and New South Walers call us Mexicans coz we're south of the border!

Baldrick, get yourself a cowboy hat, a bit of straw, douse yourself in crude oil and tell everyone your from Alberta. Go on about how your really run the country and that Alberta is better then everyone else. If you do that then no one, not even the Canadians will talk to you, thus your story will be in no doubt! Either that or speak really bad french and pretend that how they talk in Quebec.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Feb 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> No rest for the wicked  :evil:


 Hey Warspite...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ;D


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Feb 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You can't go much farther West on the mainland from my home town without getting your hat wet.



Take ferry to Nanimo. Drive north 45 minutes. Turn left drive, 2 to 3 hours depending on the number of 'Winnebago's' clogging the road. Come to T junction turn left. Follow road till it ends at light house parking lot. Walk two minutes down trail to beach. Pick up rock and throw, with a real good arm either Japan or China will get hit. That is the west, every where else is just in between from the east. ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Feb 2007)

"You can't go much farther West on the *mainland* from my home town without getting your hat wet."



The Island is a suburb of Tokyo.


----------



## medicineman (25 Feb 2007)

Banff is a suburb of Tokyo - the Island is a combined suburb of Bejing, London, and some hippy commune from California.

MM


----------



## warspite (25 Feb 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Hey Warspite......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ;D :cheers:


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Feb 2007)

The easiest way for a Brit to pretend to be Canadian?  In every sentence you would have ended in "yeah?",  insert the "eh?" instead.  Easy-peasy.


----------



## niner domestic (25 Feb 2007)

Or he could wear white socks with black loafers and people would know he's from Hull...


----------



## Shamrock (25 Feb 2007)

Oooh!  A good one!  Don't self-identify as a Colonial.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (25 Feb 2007)

Well i've been a canuck for 46 years, i came out of my mother with a Molsen Canadian beer in one hand a hockey stick in the other, My favorite movie is "Strange Brew" with the Mackenzie brothers , Bob and Doug. Tim Horton i always thought was our Prime Minister, until one of my friends told me he also has a coffee named after him. My favorite singer is Stompin Tom Conner's, but i also listen to Celine Dion occasioanly. Hockey is the greatest sport ever invented eh.  Phrases we use alot are, "Eh" eh you", Nice day dere eh", Wat you americans think we all live in igloos eh" "them der american beer taste like donkey p*** eh" and the phrase i say the most in one day than any other is "extra large "Double double please eh"

 As far a I know none of this is copyrighted "yet" so you can use whatever you wish. The accent is a different matter, thats all ours, sorry ;D

Enjoy.


----------



## Grommet (25 Feb 2007)

Ok first of all ... dont try copy us canadian because trust me you wont be able to, especially by listening to Yanks.  They dont have our lingo down and cant even begin to get it right.  Second as a proud canadian, I dont feel its right that your copying us either.  You should be proud of your own nationality.  

But since I am a nice canadian I guess I'll live up to the stereotype and help you out ... first of all, say Hey whenever u think its good too and follow with a hows it going eh


----------



## warspite (25 Feb 2007)

Some more advice, use basic manners and politeness always, goes with being Canadian.
Unless someone other than a canadian starts making fun of Canadians in which case its time for a little "re-education" ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88XDRGLfzZM


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (26 Feb 2007)

Grommet said:
			
		

> Ok first of all ... dont try copy us canadian because trust me you wont be able to, especially by listening to Yanks.  They dont have our lingo down and cant even begin to get it right.  Second as a proud canadian, I dont feel its right that your copying us either.  You should be proud of your own nationality.
> 
> But since I am a nice canadian I guess I'll live up to the stereotype and help you out ... first of all, say Hey whenever u think its good too and follow with a hows it going eh



Trust me Grommet... I'm very proud to be English and wouldn't dream of being anything else... (and my daughter is Danish and that's that) I'm just trying to wog a free bus ride (and not have to break a conversation as they all hop on the bus and I jump in a taxi behind)... It's a bit banal, but I represent Denmark at the meetings... the Danes are oddly incredulous that I won't take a Danish passport... you are who you are and that's the end of it... being a Nationality is just like being born left or right handed... it's nothing you can change with a piece of paper. That said... a little improvisation for an hour or so won't hurt anyone, eh?

PS... does Cannuck... mean Canadian... or is it deeper than that?


----------



## Shamrock (26 Feb 2007)

Basic answer, yep.

It's etymology is debatable, but all generally refer to they typical Canadian.


----------



## deedster (26 Feb 2007)

OK...a little clarification required. First of all, it is the Montreal Canadiens not Canadians.  And as an ex-montrealer now living in The Big Smoke (that would be Toronto), you should cheer for your city's team, I am therefore now sporting a Leafs jersey even though I'm hanging on to the old Habs (that is how the Canadiens are usually referred to) jersey just in case.  Big game tonight...Leafs vs. Habs!  GO LEAFS GO! 

PS  Yes, a Tims mug is a must!  Although we are currently rolling up the rim to win (won a doughnut this morning!)...and Rick Mercer ROCKS!


----------



## p_imbeault (26 Feb 2007)

Study the works of Bob and Doug McKenzie and you will go far.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (27 Feb 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Study the works of Bob and Doug McKenzie and you will go far.



Agreed.... but still baffled:... why there aren't enough parking spaces at take-out doughnut shops?

(PS... in return please see General Melchard, Captain Darling and Lt George... to see why the British empire is now the size of a dried walnut.)


----------



## Shamrock (27 Feb 2007)

That's not a parking lot.  That's the drive through.


----------



## rosco (27 Feb 2007)

With all the advice I would hope you would have a chance at infiltration.
directors please lock after such a display.
how to be Canadian 101... an OPSEC lession


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2007)

rossco said:
			
		

> how to be Canadian 101... an OPSEC lession


A lesson he obviously needed too. Any Canuk would have outted him as a Canuk-A-Bus-Passenger-Poser with the first "hey."


----------



## niner domestic (27 Feb 2007)

Vern, did I miss the memo on the eastcoast spelling of canuck? Or is that some indigenious PEI phrase?  ;D


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Vern, did I miss the memo on the eastcoast spelling of canuck? Or is that some indigenious PEI phrase?  ;D


Dialects!!
Kind of like frosting vs icing (had to slide this one in for the Trawna 'cake-boy'   )
Kitchen Party vs _Kitchen_ Party
nearly vs pridnear

and the list goes on!!  

Next lesson....Canuk dialects (which he really should be aware of if he's ever questioned about which part of this fine Country he hails from).

PS 9er...I'm a Miramichier (thus a herring-choker); I'm only posted to the Island. You should _hear_ my accent!!


----------



## GAP (27 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> PS 9er...I'm a Miramichier (thus a herring-choker); I'm only posted to the Island.



Yeah, but taking up PEI citizenship!!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Yeah, but taking up PEI citizenship!!!  ;D


I'm pretty sure they'll vote me off the Island today while I'm on leave.


----------



## niner domestic (27 Feb 2007)

Well, at least you have an accent, I lost mine somewhere in the Mid-atlantic...(although I do still point with my chin instead of saying over d'er).


----------



## GAP (27 Feb 2007)

Yeah, but you don't give north/south directions to someone by telling them to come up....go down to....never could figure out what the starting direction was.


----------



## niner domestic (27 Feb 2007)

Gap, you've obviously never been driving with me in the passenger seat...LOL


----------



## GAP (27 Feb 2007)

The first time I drove down to New Brunswick from Wpg, I did quite well, until I got five miles from my wife's parents place. 

I got to the traffic circle just out side Port Elgin, drove into town for a pay phone. I phone the house and said, "Well, I'm here at Port Elgin, where do I go now?"

I was promptly told to go back to the traffic circle and "come up" 5 miles. Being an idiot, I drove back to the traffic circle, got in, started going around and around in circles trying to figure out which way was "UP".


----------



## niner domestic (27 Feb 2007)

Baldrick will appreciate this...when I first went to get my licence in the UK I was living in London. My driving test was was in and around Marble Arch during the morning rush hour.  After successfully getting into the Marble Arch roundabout, going around it 3 times and exiting it without being in an accident or causing an accident the examiner declared I was fit to drive anywhere in the world and gave me a pass as apparently the chances of negotiating the roundabout without a winging oneself is a mark of driving excellence...however, in the excitement of getting my licence, I managed to back into a jam car while trying to park to go celebrate with a well deserved lunch at the local pub...in the space of 10 minutes, there were 5 other jam cars and 2 blue street sedans in attendance and the Met's finest wanted to take my passport away, lock me up and endorse my new licence all over a 5 mm scratch on the jam car.  When the Inspector showed up, sanity returned and after discovering my canuckness, and seemingly having a number of relatives in Canada of which I promptly claimed to know all of them intimately (who cared if they lived in Toronto and I came from the Yukon - who was I to tell him that he actually was closer to them geographically than I ever was), he let me go home with passport and no licence endorsement.


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> I was promptly told to go back to the traffic circle and "come up" 5 miles. Being an idiot, I drove back to the traffic circle, got in, started going around and around in circles trying to figure out which way was "UP".



See now to get to my cottage from that gas station in Port Elgin you come out left, go over right, cross into other province, come over left, over bridge, next left and stop at end of lane. That was easy!!  It's about a 10 mile trip from the station, but over this way!! ;D

So, you should have known "come up." It's pretty simple. She's pridnear a Murray Corner person if you're coming up 5 miles.


----------



## gaspasser (27 Feb 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> Some more advice, use basic manners and politeness always, goes with being Canadian.
> Unless someone other than a canadian starts making fun of Canadians in which case its time for a little "re-education" ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88XDRGLfzZM


FAAN--tas-tic!!! video.  Still chuckling.
Just as good as RM Talking to Americans.
 ;D   ;D  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Beauti, eh?

edited to further add that this thread is totally hi-larious and should be read by all _Canucks_
Niner and Vern, you two are totally insane!  
Gotta go, my ribs hurt..


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (28 Feb 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Baldrick will appreciate this...when I first went to get my licence in the UK I was living in London. My driving test was was in and around Marble Arch during the morning rush hour.  After successfully getting into the Marble Arch roundabout, going around it 3 times and exiting it without being in an accident or causing an accident the examiner declared I was fit to drive anywhere in the world and gave me a pass as apparently the chances of negotiating the roundabout without a winging oneself is a mark of driving excellence...however, in the excitement of getting my licence, I managed to back into a jam car while trying to park to go celebrate with a well deserved lunch at the local pub...in the space of 10 minutes, there were 5 other jam cars and 2 blue street sedans in attendance and the Met's finest wanted to take my passport away, lock me up and endorse my new licence all over a 5 mm scratch on the jam car.  When the Inspector showed up, sanity returned and after discovering my canuckness, and seemingly having a number of relatives in Canada of which I promptly claimed to know all of them intimately (who cared if they lived in Toronto and I came from the Yukon - who was I to tell him that he actually was closer to them geographically than I ever was), he let me go home with passport and no licence endorsement.



I learned to drive with the British School of Motoring just off Leicester Square not ten minutes walk from Marble Arch needless to say I took twenty hours and not once did we get as far as the Arch before having to turn back as time was running out. I quite rightly failed my first test (which was out in the sticks) but this was hardly surprising having only driven 2 miles before  


Oh and thanks for the video Warspite...

And for all the help... I didn't expect this would be such a detailed thread... I've only got to prove my Canadianship to a half drunk Belgique bus driver with broken english.... and the advice to not wear a lumberjack shirt and do wear a hockey shirt should surfice (although this may look odd over my suit.)


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2007)

Another important observation:

I say "ant" not "aunt" !! That's a  'portant one 'round these parts eh!!


----------



## GAP (1 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> See now to get to my cottage from that gas station in Port Elgin you come out left, go over right, cross into other province, come over left, over bridge, next left and stop at end of lane. That was easy!!  It's about a 10 mile trip from the station, but over this way!! ;D
> 
> So, you should have known "come up." It's pretty simple. She's pridnear a Murray Corner person if you're coming up 5 miles.



I think if I am correct, it was Murray Corner....gas station, trinket shop, restaruant...Her mom ran the restuarant and lived in the back part of the house/front was the store. Never paid much attention to the names....


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> I think if I am correct, it was Murray Corner....gas station, trinket shop, restaruant...Her mom ran the restuarant and lived in the back part of the house/front was the store. Never paid much attention to the names....


Dude!! See how excellent we women are with directions!! Apparently we know which side is up!! And yes, it's a petro-can there with trinket shop and all!!  

Have you figured out where my cottage is yet?  >


----------



## GAP (1 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Dude!! See how excellent we women are with directions!! Apparently we know which side is up!! And yes, it's a petro-can there with trinket shop and all!!
> 
> Have you figured out where my cottage is yet?  >



The only houses I remember were the homesteads down the road north towards the gulf and the there was a house east of the corner set back quite a ways from the highway.


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> The only houses I remember were the homesteads down the road north towards the gulf and the there was a house east of the corner set back quite a ways from the highway.



Well coming out of the gas station (IE...Look towards the road from the station) go over left, go right...

You should have found yourself in Tidnish Bridge Nova Scotia enjoying a nice cold brewskie (which I would have provided) on the beach!!


----------



## GAP (1 Mar 2007)

Strange how things come around full circle.....well, there's still lots of Joyce's out there.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (3 Mar 2007)

Thanks for all the help... I'll let you know how I get on... I've just put in my attendance proforma... next stop... bus stop  (or taxi rank)


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2007)

You aren't going to the bus stop....

You are "heading on up to the bus" or, quite possibly, "snagging a cab."

You STILL need work!!  ;D


----------

